

Lessons from the Netflix prize challenge - llambda
http://www.sigkdd.org/explorations/issues/9-2-2007-12/6-Netflix-1.pdf

======
pbreit
A startup in my offices trying to build a "challenges" platform:
<http://kaggle.com>

